
Free crypto-portfolio generator based on risk tolerance - beefinethan
https://coincapbasket.com/get-started
======
beefinethan
It's super important to diversify any investment. We created this as a way to
allow anybody to diversify their crypto investments. Answer 8 questions to get
your risk tolerance and we tell you which coins you should invest in and the
percentage of each.

------
diimdeep
Looks shady.

